# Streaks after rolling ceiling.... (pics)



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

If you paint in one direction overlapping the edge, you are going to see lines. I try to paint in a somewhat random manner to minimize this. Don't try to get every last drop out of the roller as you paint.

I was helping a friend paint her bedroom and wasn't paying attention to what she was doing when I turned around I saw that she was painting a roller width stripe then moving over and painting another stripe and so on. When it dried, the stripes were still visible. When mine was dry, it was smooth and uniform.

Give it more time to dry if you haven't already. It takes little while for all the water to evaporate from the paint and for it to completely dry. It takes up to a month for it to fully cure. Those lines may disappear within a month.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Some of it may be incomplete coverage. You might try rolling on another coat but from the other direction. As stated above - _don't try to get the last drop of paint out of the cover!_ Also a light touch does better than using a lot of pressure on the roller. Personally I've always gotten better results out of wall paint versus ceiling paint.

I wouldn't spray in a finished dwelling - too much to cover up .... overspray can/will go everywhere.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Was there some repairs done to this ceiling before painting?
What makes me ask that is the really white looking areas.
If so those areas should have been primed first to help prevent flashing.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

An 18" roller with a 3/4" nap would help out a lot. 

I also see a problem with your technique. If you are rolling to and from the window, you need take about a three or four foot wide area, and take that all the way to the other end ( in the direction you are rolling) , then go back, take about another three or four feet, and keep doing it. That way you keep a wet edge all the way to the other end. If you do it the other way, (which is what it looks like you're doing) you risk getting lap marks, wherever you overlap your paint, on an area that has begun to dry. These lap marks are VERY hard to make go away, especially if the texture is thick. I hope Im explaining this right... Someone else here might be able to explian it better...


----------



## CyrusR (Mar 16, 2015)

Which Behr paint did you use? Behr Premium Plus and Ultra "flat" wall paint aren't flat, but matte, the sheen of which will exacerbate the appearance of lap lines and surface imperfections compared to a true dead flat paint. At HD, try Behr i300 which is cheap and flat. I don't like Behr ceiling paint at all. It's always had chunks in it. Or buy Benjamin Moore 508 if you want support local businesses.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Roll like this: (dash is wet paint, dots are dry surface. Pretend each line is about three to four feet)

wall --------------------------------wall 
wall --------------------------------
wall ..........................................
wall ........................................


Not like this:

wall ------.....................wall
wall ------.....................wall
wall ------.....................wall
wall ------.....................wall
wall ------.....................wall


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I would tend to agree with MarkSr that it rather looks like you were putting on too thin of a coat. 
That paint may have more sheen than typical "flat", but photos can be deceiving.
Wall paint vs ceiling paint - only difference should be that ceiling paint is a little cheaper but less "scrubbable' (people rarely scrub their ceilings).
I would just put another coat on it and follow MarkSr's suggestions.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

I cant edit, but this is what happens if you roll the wrong way like I stated above:


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

BEHR! problem.....solved!


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

.... another hint -> take the grill off the ceiling air vent. Makes painting around it much easier.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

Good job so far even though you aren't super happy about the results. That's a hard ceiling to paint evenly, it takes a lot of practice and improvement even for experienced painters.

It all depends on what popular painter vids you watched... lol

The bright spots are where it wasn't layed off with the adjacent rows. 
When you roll out, if you stop the roller and go back, then that has to be followed by even lay off rolls. so apply paint to a section, and lay it off and lift the roller off to feather it out at the far end (avoiding stop marks) if you don't go wall to wall. 

Just do another coat, nice, wet, quick, and long strokes. A great roller pole helps, like a 4-8 footer, 4 footer is too short to be most efficient. 

Check my video. Which only shows one way to do it.. Did it in two sections...faded off in between, no start or stop marks.
You can go wall to wall but it looks like a big ceiling.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

If anyone checks out my videos, gimme a hello. Give #diychatroom a shout out in the comments if you want.


----------

